# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Buisjes in oor

## bearke

Beste mensen,

Sinds iets meer dan een week heb ik een buisje in mijn linkeroor. Het waarnemen van midden en hoge is sindsdien verbeterd, alleen het waarnemen van lage tonen is minder geworden. Volgens de KNO-arts kom dat doordat door de perforatie van het trommelvlies en het plaatsen van het buisje de het trommelvlies minder gespannen staat. Daardoor is het slapper en trilt het minder makkelijk mee bij lage tonen.
Weet iemand of dat nog corrigeert?

Alvast bedankt,

Ber Dekker

----------

